# Help please - weight loss surgery in Mexico?



## skinnywannabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

This is a bit of a random post but I hope someone can help. I have a lot of weight to loose and am seriously considering surgery - it looks like Gastric Bypass is the way forward for the best results but I don't anyone who has had surgery or if surgeons in mexico are trustable. I found one doctor im interested in (URL removed) and im going to make an appointment soon. I would love advice or suggestions from anyone who has had surgery in mexico. 

thanks in advance 

ps. i need a dentist too if anyone can help there!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many have had surgery in Mexico and the medical care is excellent in the private hospitals found in the major cities. That said, one should exercise caution when responding to 'medical tourism sites' advertising online in English.
The poster has not indicated what part of Mexico is of interest; a fact that would help elicit responses from others who have had similar surgeries, which are not to be taken lightly and should not be substituted for diet and exercise, according to most medical advice.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I know it is none of my business, but surgery should really be the last option.

In Mexico plastic surgeons are poorly regulated, so some doctors with basic training jump in the bandwagon looking for the riches to be had, but without the specialization required., just recently Alejandra Guzman, a very popular Mexican pop-singer, suffered horrifically allegedly at the hands of a surgeon that did at botched job.

I would go to one of the major hospitals only, but they are so expensive, that you could get the procedure done elsewhere where regulation is better.

I also would be suspect of any place offering surgery straight away at your own request (are you a doctor? Not likely, so why should you drive the decision to undergo such a procedure?)

I would expect to be offered a supervised balanced diet and an exercise regime paired with psychological support. If that would fail then I would expect to start exploring surgery. A clinic that would obviate the first option would be suspect in my book, specially in a place like my beloved Mexico, unless your case is literally of life and death, but again, I would expect that other options are explored first.


----------

